# Citizen 8110 Chronograph Restoration



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I've just published a new page on my blog which will show the restoration of one of Citizen's 1970s 8110A mechanical chronographs, i.e. as used in the Challenge Timer aka 'bullhead'. The page has the first part of the project, introducing the master watchmaker (who is obviously not me!!) and the watch in it's pre-restoration state. I'll be adding to the page over the next weeks showing the work done in detail, to the final stage showing the finished piece.

I thought it would be an informative addition to the blog of interest to more technically minded and able people than me.

Here's a link direct to the page: sweep-hand.org/brians-8110a-restoration-the-speedy-67-9313/

Stephen


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Stephen, thanks for showing, I don't have a clue on the internals or even restoration but will looking how this goes.

Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Just added more of the restoration, looking at the case and dial:

http://sweep-hand.or...speedy-67-9313/

I'll be posting each time I update the page - if you sign up as a blog 'follower' you'll automatically get an email alert.

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Page just updated with the latest instalments,

http://sweep-hand.org/brians-8110a-r...peedy-67-9313/

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Just updated:

http://sweep-hand.or...speedy-67-9313/

Stephen


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Excellent, just excellent.

I love seeing these restoration projects, and all the work involved.

Look forward to the next instalment.

Good work mate


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Now updated

http://sweep-hand.org/brians-8110a-restoration-the-speedy-67-9313/

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Latest update, and see how one of these compares to a Rolex Chronometer on a timer...

sweep-hand.org/brians-8110a-restoration-the-speedy-67-9313/

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

just added an epilogue to the restoration thread :yes:

http://sweep-hand.or...speedy-67-9313/

Stephen


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

brilliant :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

What a great blog. A watch I never knew existed and now I want one. It's a beauty.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Excellent, very impressive


----------

